
Ask HN: Would you like to read and discuss math and computer science literature? - integerclub
Hi HN,<p>There is a group created at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;groups.google.com&#x2F;d&#x2F;forum&#x2F;integerclub for those who would like to read and discuss mathematics and computer science literature. If you normally learn these subjects in solitude but would instead like to meet a few other people regularly and work through new literature or problems, then this group is for you. Mathematics and computer science are inherently a social activity even if a good portion of it can be done individually. The purpose of this group is to be that social platform where students and professionals of all backgrounds can come together to share with each other what they are learning as well as discuss and work on new ideas.<p>Also, if you would rather like to talk on Slack, visit https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;integerclubslackinvite to join our workspace. There is an IRC channel too at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;webchat.freenode.net&#x2F;#integerclub if that&#x27;s what you prefer.<p>If you have any feedback or suggestions, please post them as comments here.
======
derrick_jensen
I can't access the Google Groups (#418, don't have permissions). I'll join the
Slack

~~~
integerclub
The Google Groups permission issue has been fixed now. Please visit
[https://groups.google.com/d/forum/integerclub](https://groups.google.com/d/forum/integerclub)
and click the "Apply to join group" button to join the group. Thanks!

